# Giuseppe Saronni Master X Light



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

My frame gets here wednesday . I only bought it because cbike had a stray in my size and got 15% off the already good price . couldn't pass it up . Looking for some build ideas...


08 Chorus group
Not sure if i'm going 06 record alloy or 08 centaur alloy cranks
campy nuetron ultra
Headset : King or Campy ?
ITM 100% stem
deda newton bar
either colnago 08 carbon post or colnago alloy ?
sella regal saddle black
white tape


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

PinarelloFan said:


> My frame gets here wednesday . I only bought it because cbike had a stray in my size and got 15% off the already good price . couldn't pass it up . Looking for some build ideas...
> 
> 
> 08 Chorus group
> ...


What about a Colnago titanium post? That would be super-hot with the chrome rear stays...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nice work*



PinarelloFan said:


> My frame gets here wednesday . I only bought it because cbike had a stray in my size and got 15% off the already good price . couldn't pass it up . Looking for some build ideas...
> 
> 
> 08 Chorus group
> ...


That Saronni Master X-Light is a sweet looking frame.

I say Deda Zero stem and Newton shallow-drop round bars in the "dark metal polish" finish. And then scour eBay for a NOS Campy Record or Chorus Ti seatpost. Or get the matching Deda Zero100 seatpost.

Also, www.totalcycling.com has Campy Record groups on sale that are a mix of 2006 alloy cranks and square-taper BB, with 2008 Record everything else. That would work out pretty nice as well.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Frame came today . Hope to buils within a week or 2


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

What size did you get? I got a 56 and paid full price. But at least I got the right fork. ;-). Although... the chrome fork itself - with full steerer - feels just about as heavy as the frame!

Came a couple days ago. Can't wait to get it built up. LBS doing it says they're busy until a week from now. Bleh. 

Those stickers near the bottom bracket -- mine are in the other order (with the clearish warning sticker above the Columbus sticker.) First thing I did was take off the warning sticker, but they had put on the sticker BEFORE clear coating the frame, so I put it back on for now. :-(. Also guess I have to say I don't really dig the "Master" logo. Other than those 2 things, even with them, I am super pumped!! I was suprized how good the frame looks in person. Pulled it out of the box like Whoa! That is a rich red.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet...I love my master. So they are just calling it Master now instead of Master X Light?


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL , the right fork !!!!!!!! This is not a replica bike no matter what you want to tell yourself . You can't use downtube shifters and the fork ain't curved . So the right fork makes me pee my pants laughing .....how are you building it 83 recorld, toe clip peddles and quil stem...lol

Either way enjoy it .. I know I will ..


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

PinarelloFan said:


> My frame gets here wednesday . I only bought it because cbike had a stray in my size and got 15% off the already good price . couldn't pass it up . Looking for some build ideas...
> 
> 
> 08 Chorus group
> ...



Here's what I'm going with: 

-Grouppo- Centaur with Chorus shifters. (to save some money) 
-Cranks- Alloy
-Wheels- Getting a set of wheels made by Mike Garcia. For now CPX-33s off my other bike
-Headset- Chris King Silver. I tried getting a Chorus headset from Lickbike but they are all out
-Stem- probably will go with a Silver Thompson X2
-Bars- Deda Newton. Got the dark metal polish. Cleaned that off with Lye and polished it up. Now it's bright and shiney as hell, just the way I want it!
-Seatpost- Thompson Elite Silver. 
-Saddle- Sella Regal saddle, white
-Bar Tape- White. And I will try white HUDZ (brake hoods). I don't think they feel as nice as campy, but I do wear gloves all the time so I'll give them a try since they look so good. 

I'm going for all silver and shiney parts for a classic/retro look. The only thing that's black will be the shifters. (and part of the rear der, and cable housings don't count, though I wish I had grey ones instead of black)


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

PinarelloFan said:


> LOL , the right fork !!!!!!!! This is not a replica bike no matter what you want to tell yourself . You can't use downtube shifters and the fork ain't curved . So the right fork makes me pee my pants laughing .....how are you building it 83 recorld, toe clip peddles and quil stem...lol
> 
> Either way enjoy it .. I know I will ..


Was just a joke (which I think you got). And yeah, I wish it was curved. By "right", I meant that the appearance of the chrome fork is more in-line with the rest of the bike. But, yours will probably weigh a pound lighter than mine. 

I'm sure we'll both have a blast riding them!


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

What really swayed me from the fork was the price . You can buy a NOS chrome fork for a fraction of the price they want now .. You can get a NOS master frame and fork for about what they charged for the fork alone.. no thanks . 600-700 for a steel fork ??

Are the stickers on the down and seat tube under clearcoat ? mine are not .. i hope they don't peal off in a year or two . That was my only negative w/ the frame....I thought it was all paint w/ stencile , not stickers


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah, it was another $200 compared to the Carbon. And chrome colnago forks are an easy pick on ebay. But anyways, for me, as vain as a I am, it's well worth the price.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine came yesterday, ordered it a year or so ago. Was told it would be carbon fork, came with steel-fine by me, though I saw a build with the carbon that made the bike look really mean (as in aggro, not average). I'm putting as much silver as I can muster on mine. Can't decide between an old straight blade threaded or an older (used) curve blade fork. Just finished the frame saver, will start the build in two days. Chorus for me, only black will be derailleurs, possibly compact cranks, and maybe saddle. I agree, it's one of the most beautiful frames I've seen. Probably chorus hubs, silver velocity rims. But black or silver won't look bad, IMO. I like it.
Minstrie


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Sounds like the whole boatload came over about a week ago. It is strange - about a third of the people who order a MXL with a certain fork end up getting the wrong one - and it goes both ways.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

I was told chrome fork would be another 200-300, said forget it as I already had a couple, then bike came with the chrome, same price plus 10% discount for early order. Whatever, I'm pleased.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Infini said:


> Yeah, it was another $200 compared to the Carbon. And chrome colnago forks are an easy pick on ebay. But anyways, for me, as vain as a I am, it's well worth the price.


You consider yourself vain , yet would be seen in public on this circus bike ??



Here is the def: excessively proud of or concerned about one's own appearance & qualities

That beuty don't qualify .. lol ... sorry couldn't help myself ..


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

let's play nice


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PinarelloFan said:


> What really swayed me from the fork was the price . You can buy a NOS chrome fork for a fraction of the price they want now .. You can get a NOS master frame and fork for about what they charged for the fork alone.. no thanks . 600-700 for a steel fork ??
> 
> Are the stickers on the down and seat tube under clearcoat ? mine are not .. i hope they don't peal off in a year or two . That was my only negative w/ the frame....I thought it was all paint w/ stencile , not stickers


no way...they are charging $700 for a steel fork? amazing.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Almost finished . Waiting on regal saddle and Colnago Ti . post .... I think I will be puttin gum walled Veloflex tires as well ...


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

nice build. :thumbsup:

i finished a very similar build a month or so ago, but i went old-school silver with the components, but that's me. we have the same wheels, and i was contemplating taking the stickers off- you convinced me! 

it's 08 chorus with a centaur UT aluminum crank.


https://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8992/03mondfutlegg4zj7.jpg


looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought about the centaur ultra torque , it was cheaper then the 06 record w/ record BB .. I just like the look of the square BB Record setup


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful example of the Saronni edition. Liked how you chose lots of white accents!

M.


----------



## ta.. (Jun 18, 2008)

Gorgeous

Thats the frame I what I want on my xmas list!

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

*Stunning!*

Gorgeous bike and great job with the photograph. A truly gorgeous. bike!

M.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Holy god. *droooooooooooool*


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

That is just gorgeous; thanks for helping me figure out my next nag-it will be a perfect stablemate for my c40.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PinarelloFan said:


> Almost finished . Waiting on regal saddle and Colnago Ti . post .... I think I will be puttin gum walled Veloflex tires as well ...


Purty...too bad they didn't have a white fork. White saddle would look nice also.


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CIyavhtMTj0/SX80RKeqH0I/AAAAAAAABKs/3kIKrvXEO4U/s1600-h/End_Off_The_Road
Just finished building up my Master X Light Molteni; Campagnolo Record 10, Cinelli Champ del Mondo handlebars 44, Cinelli stem 120, Campagnolo Zonda wheels, Gom Italia clinchers, Campagnolo polished C Record Aero seatpost, Selle San Marco Regal saddle, Brooks leather handlebar tape. (Sorry, couldn't upload pic directly. Newbe to forum)


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

If you are using Newton bars why not just use the Newton stem.?..I've had one on my Master X-Light for 7 years..I pulled it off when I bought a Ritchey WCS wetblack. I bought it for my new bike but the rise did not work for me..I have a Ritchey WCS wetblack seatpost also..check probikekit.com for best prices..

Nice bike...I still have my '02 Chorus/Record group on mine (Record rear der and Ergo levers)..if I had to replace it I'd go with the '08 Centaur group..prob use CXP33 rims and Record hubs.

I paid 3K out the door for my Master in '02, everything accept pedals, computer and cages..


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

PinarelloFan said:


> Almost finished . Waiting on regal saddle and Colnago Ti . post .... I think I will be puttin gum walled Veloflex tires as well ...


What tires are those?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------

